
Ask HN: What's a web calendar that doesn't suck? - robobro
I&#x27;m looking to pivot from Google Calendar and FB Calendar to a FLOSS alternative that, to put it simply, doesn&#x27;t suck. These are the features that matter most to me:<p>- multiuser support
- public or private events
- tags, or at the least, categorization by location
- RSS&#x2F;ATOM feed output (for all, or specific tags)
- iCalendar &#x2F; hCalendar output<p>Can anyone help me out here? Otherwise I&#x27;m thinking of just biting the bullet and making one from scratch in Arc Lisp, but if anyone has experience here it would be a huge lifesaver!<p>Disclaimer: this is for non-commercial purposes :-)
======
mooreds
I don't know of any solution. I built a startup where a shared calendar was a
key aspect and fullcalendar was the best option. I haven't examined it in a
few years, but would expect that when it was paired with some server side work
(especially around accounts), it might meet a lot of your requirements:

[https://fullcalendar.io/](https://fullcalendar.io/)

This might be worth looking at as well:

[https://alternativeto.net/software/google-
calendar/?license=...](https://alternativeto.net/software/google-
calendar/?license=opensource)

------
jjjbokma
Having just added a (simple) calendar view [0] to my tumblelog static site
generator [1] I can tell that in my experience "from scratch" is quite some
work.

[0] [http://plurrrr.com/archive/2019/](http://plurrrr.com/archive/2019/)

[1] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

~~~
robobro
This is pretty cool. I've written a calendar generator with a listview for
events; doesn't seem like it'll be so hard to add tags.

------
quickthrower2
Arc Lisp! How is that going for you? Have you done other side projects in
that?

------
pure_simplicity
What about this one?

[https://apps.nextcloud.com/apps/calendar](https://apps.nextcloud.com/apps/calendar)

------
CTOSian
what about this:

[http://k5n.us/wp/webcalendar/](http://k5n.us/wp/webcalendar/)

------
hpen
What UI framework would be used with Lisp?

------
abrax3141
An assistant.

